# Comment Announcments



## vivaciouswagnerian

Hey Daniel, or anyone else who this might apply to: Is there any way with this forum program to set it so that when your reply or post is replied to or posted on, that you recieve an email. I find it so hard to remember sometimes where I have posted and then I lose some answers/conversations cause they get lost somewhere. I'm usually pretty computer-savy but I cant figure it out it you can. THanks!!


----------



## Daniel

Hello vivaciouswagnerian,

Sure, this is possible.

Go to your "User Control Panel", then "Edit Option", scroll a bit and select the email notification in "Default Thread Subscription Mode" - in your case probably "Instant email notification".

All the best!
Daniel


----------

